# واخيرا Aspen-HYSYS-2006



## احمد جواد علي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

برنامج Aspen-HYSYS-2006
 بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله واله وصحبه ومن والاه
اقدم لكم اعزائي الطلاب والباحثين ولاول مره وبصوره منفصله عن برامج شركة اسبن وقد قمت بتحميله على الرابدشير وموقع اخر. والحمد لله فقد استفاد منه كثير من الناس واردت الان ان تصبح الفائده عامه . ومع العلم ان هذا البرنامج تعتمده الشركات العالميه
اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
د. احمد الدلال (ابو عمره) 

الخطوات
*1- **نصب البرنامج* *1._Install_HYSYS_2006*
*2- **اذهب الى Use Crack 2. **واعمل **copy للفايل الموجود داخله*
*3- * لا تشغل البرنامج بل اذهب الى​C -> Program files-> AspenTech -> Aspen HYSYS 2006-> open

وهناك اعمل paste للفايل الموجود داخل 2. Use Crack ومن ثم شغل  هذا الفايل بالضغط على الزر الموجود في اسفل الصفحه من اليسار
واخيرا شغل البرنامج وتمتع به
​
part1​
http://rapidshare.com/files/146967365/1._Install_HYSYS_2006.part1.rar.html​​​​
part2​
​http://rapidshare.com/files/146980482/1._Install_HYSYS_2006.part2.rar.html​​
part3​

 http://mihd.net/97jhta4​
part4​

http://rapidshare.com/files/147124956/1._Install_HYSYS_2006.part4.rar.html​
part5​

 http://rapidshare.com/files/147131754/1._Install_HYSYS_2006.part5.rar.html


 6. crack

 http://rapidshare.com/files/147130755/2._Use_Crack.rar.html​​

​


----------



## رضاحح (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام 
هل انت واثق من انا الكراك شغال هل استعملت البرنامج لانو ما اشتغل هل من تفسير


----------



## bader_937 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على جهوك انني انتظره من زمان


----------



## Majdi Adel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

many thanks

i installed the program and copied the crack file but it did not work since it needs to be registered


----------



## السدوين (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكور دكتور "ابو عمره" علي هذا البرنامج.


----------



## احمد جواد علي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
للاخوه الذين لديهم مشكله في تنصيب البرنامج ارجو قراءة الملف المرفق بالنسبه لفقرة التنصيب تحديدا المذكوره في الخطوات التي ذكرتها سابقا
واعذرونا عن التقصير
د. احمد الدلال (ابو عمره)


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رضوان بن (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا
روابط rapidshare لا تعمل
أرجو الحل


----------



## العشعوشي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

the first part has been removed by the uploader


----------



## محمد صلاحات (6 أكتوبر 2008)

م. احمد الملفات لازم كلهن احملهم من الرابيد ولا اي ملف منهم


----------



## محمود بن حسين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك منور 
:75:​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود والله مقصرت 
تحياتي..


----------



## حسام ح (8 أكتوبر 2008)

روابط ال rapid share لاتعمل


----------



## هادي كيم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور م . أحمد بس الرابط لا يعمل، أرجو منك تعديل الروابط


----------



## السدوين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم دكتور احمد 
لوتسمح اذا عندك شي من المشاريع علي هذا البرنامج ان تعرضها ضروري .


----------



## حسام ح (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## engzsnj (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي (احمد جواد)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود القيم والمفيد ،،، ولكن نرجو العمل على تغيير الروابط من موقع الرابيد شير إلى موقع آخر مثل (4shared) أو (zshare) وذلك لأنها أسهل بكثير في تحميل الملفات ،،، بالإضافة إلى العديد من المشاكل التي تواجه من يريد التحميل بالرابيد شير ،،، والعديد من الشكاوى على أن الروابط لا تعمل
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سميرة علي (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم يااخوانا بالنسبة للكراك ماوجدت في المسار ملف open اني انتظر الرد السريع شكراااااااااااا


----------



## sunrise4ever (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا*

مشكوووووووووووور د. احمد ع البرنامج ونتمنى المزيد


اذا في عندك مشاريع ع البرنامج ياريت تفيدنا من بحر علمك الغزير :84:


----------



## sweetgirl010 (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووو د:احمد الدلال ع جهودك الجميلة

بس اذا عندك جواب حج هاذا السوال بكون ممنونة لك



Explain how models are used in plant operation????/

وشاكرين حسن جهودك 

بالتوفيق:56:


----------



## nahfaf (8 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مممممممممممممششششششششششككككككووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## chimiste ALG (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## [email protected] Utah (19 فبراير 2011)

*الروابط لا تعمل*

*الروابط لا تعمل*


----------

